# Reliance Freedom 999 plan details.!



## sasha007 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just had a few questions about this new plan that Reliance offers @ 999 , 12MBPS till 25 GB thereafter 1 MBPS . Can someone who has this plan please shed some light on these queries :

1. Considering the fact that this plan is offered on Metro Ethernet rather than ADSL ,  does the line directly hook in to your pc or through a modem .?

2. How much are the actual download speeds in KBPS especially on torrents and on direct file sharing .?  Because 12mbps is very fast but we don't practically get such speeds . 

3. How does reliance login system work .? Do we have to log in every time manually .? And does it auto disconnect after some time .? :O

I'm currenly using Airtel BB and it is an always on connection with no hassle of logging in 

4. Can this connection be used as Wi-fi with a Wi-fi router .?
I've my Wi-fi enabled phones and my laptop so can i use them thru Wi-fi as well .?
Can i share my connection on all devices simultaneously .? And do we need to log in from each device separately .?

5. How is the service and cust care of Reliance . Do they offer good ping as well .?

6. Does Reliance offers this plan on trial basis for testing also .? And what do we need to pay initially in total for getting installed and will we get a modem .?

7. Does this plan (through Metro ethernet) has Static OR Dynamic IP .? 

Will appreciate if you reply to all my questions , that would help a lot ...
Thanks .


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 26, 2012)

- I think reliance still stuck with old cable solution. So expect no need of adsl modem for it but only a LAN cable.
- Speed on torrents depends on number of connections your have(# of seeders).
- This thing is a headeache for many with multiple pc setup. I also used sify bb for a long time it used to have a dialer based software to enter your log info. Reliance use web based login as far as I know about it. This is somewhat better than sify in case your using net on a mobile which does support web browser but not pc dialer software and they don't make dialer for mobile platform.
- Auto disconnection is configured by ISP directly, mostly as a safety precaution because cable connections are not secure or comes through dedicated lines like adsl instead they are on a shared network where anyone can use your ip and start surfing, if you ever forget to log your I'd off and turned off your pc, then your ip will become free for someone on your same shared network(wan, intra or metro). Cable connection is all about manual ip setup, assigned by your area operator or provider.
- Never used any reliance services as I don't like this company very much.-) // personal view only.
- You can ask their cc to more info.
- It could be anything. Setups and configuration has changed a lot for better security.

P.S: only airtel, mtnl and bsnl with phone lines are proper adsl broadband provider. Though mtnl can't be called as true adsl provider as they are still using their old lines for providing bband which wasn't ment for Internet use. Airtel is a true adsl provider with proper adsl infrastructure for Internet and phone lines. As I'm from Delhi can't comment on bsnl.-)


----------



## KDroid (Feb 26, 2012)

I am currently using Reliance Combo 549 Plan.

The login system makes me sick. Although it takes only about 10 seconds, I hate it. You only have to login once.

According to the conversion, you should get 1500 KBPS. Don't expect it in torrents. As it depends upon the no. of seeders.

Yes... I think you can use a Wi-Fi router. You'll have to login only once.

 Customer Care Sucks.

Without my permission, they changed my plan to Combo 699 & I had been wondering how I was getting such wonderful speed. I realized it when I got my bill. They refused to send me a revised bill stating that I had requested for a plan change. Their customer care does not know to speak English. Neither do they speak clearly. 

I am going to change my ISP as soon as possible.

I don't think you can use it for trial basis. AFAIK, Installation will cost you Rs. 600.

My plan has Dynamic IP.


----------



## noob (Feb 26, 2012)

If you are getting RIL net then get a wifi router which can simulate a given MAC ID else you wont be able to use net on multiple devices. A friend of mine using some other plan had this issue. we solved it by putting a MAC ID of his PC in router so that he can use net on Phone too via wifi.


----------

